# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Himawari

## Airicist

Himawari

Published on Feb 5, 2009




> Himawari is an originally created robotic plant, influenced by the sunflowers motion pattern, that reacts to human movements. The stalk is driven by servo motors, the inside flower is made of LEDs and the flower tentacles and petals use shape-memory alloy actuators to wriggle quietly. Himawari moves slowly and with slender motions, reacting to human presence, to face them and communicate.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Himawari plant robot: creature expression using shape-memory-alloy actuator crowd robots"

by Akira Nakayasu, Kiyoshi Tomimatsu
2009

----------

